# Ae CS6, Problem mit DynamicLinkManager



## C4Dlooser (3. Juli 2013)

'n Abend liebe Community,

Ich habe leider das, anscheinend weit verbreitete, Problem in After Effects 6, dass beim Starten der Software irgendwas schiefläuft, und sich das Programm aufhängt. Es kommt folgende Meldung:


```
After Effects Fehler: Absturz bei der Verarbeitung. Zuletzt protokollierte Meldung:<XXXX> <DynamicLink> <5> C:\Program
 Files(x86)\Common Files\Adobe\dynamiclink\CS6\dynamiclinkmanager.exe
```
(da wo die vier X stehen, stehen immer vier verschiedene Nummern, welche sich bei jedem Versuch ändern...)

Anschließend folgende:


```
After Effects kann nicht fortgesetzt werden: After Effects ist abgestürzt.
Hilfe und Support zu After Effects finden Sie unter http://www.adobe.com/go/learn_ae_support_de. Wenn sie das 
Problem trotzdem nicht lösen können, wenden Sie sich an den technischen Support von Adobe (2).

( 0 § 42 )
```

Dann kommt die allgemein bekannte Windowsfehlermeldung: Programm hat sich aufgehängt -> Programm schließen...

Momentan versuche ich die Testversion zu Installieren... (naja, fängt ja schon super an -.-)
Gegoogelt habe ich natürlich auch schon, es gibt viele mit dem gleichen Problem, jedoch hat, bis jetzt, noch kein Lösungsvorschlag funktioniert.

Ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @2.5 GHZ; 6Gb RAM; Win7 @64bit 

Lg C4Dlooser


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Juli 2013)

Kennst du diese Seite schon bzw. hast du die dort genannten Dinge schon versucht?
http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/startup-screen-hangs-premiere-after.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## C4Dlooser (3. Juli 2013)

...Ja kenne ich schon, hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert. Den unteren Vorschlag mit den QT Komponenten konnte ich leider nicht wirklich testen, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich die finden soll, soweit ich weiß habe ich aber solche auch nicht.

Lg C4Dlooser

Edit: Im Abgesicherten Modus funktioniert das ganze ebenfalls nicht.


----------

